# Boat Reccomendations



## Pond Fisher (Jul 17, 2005)

My dad is thinking about taking the plunge into the boating world! We don’t know where to begin or what to look for! Looking for recommendations. Here is what we are thinking of give us your thoughts, recommendations, manufactures, etc.. Looking for a multi-purpose boat! Saltwater/freshwater?, Cabin?, Ft. Laurdale to Freeport (60 miles open sea)?, Length?, Beam?, Livewell?, Inboard/Outboard?, Radio?, GPS?, Fishfinder?, Options to know. What other questions should we be asking that we haven’t put here, And we are looking at Pre-Owned ONLY!


Thanks for your help ahead of time.


----------



## lowpine (May 28, 2002)

I'd pose your questions to a board like thehulltruth.com. 

Lots of experience on that board, especially with the type of boat you have described.

good luck,
stevenj


----------



## Pond Fisher (Jul 17, 2005)

thanks for the info will do!


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

Dont forget your wallet ! Break.....Out....Another...Thousand....True believer in the Grady White,s


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Think ProLine 25' Walkaround.  Ain't no wood on this boat.


----------



## combatcatcher (Sep 17, 2003)

*Triumph*

Take a look at the 210 CC. Its a great boat for the bay and there indestructiable to a point. they have transfferable lifetime warrenties and fish the bay hard. Weve had ours, its brand new and love it to death, glad we didnt spend the big money for a name when this is made just as well, better warrenties and much more storage space than any other 21 center console. Look at this site and you'll get alot of info on these boats. and youll see what Im talking about. www.triumphowners.org


----------

